# Another Beebee update so excited!



## Lillahine (Nov 25, 2014)

Lol bet your getting sick of me lol with my girls progress every week. Anyways I was really excited about today because for the first time she was wanting to step up and was so eager to do so. Also when she sat on my husbands hand on one foot and tried napping I take that as a comfort sign? Also she isn't doing feeding noises and chirping more. The breeder says 3 more weeks maybe because this clutch is having a hard time eating. We did give her some millet and she attacked is so that's a good sign. I do have one question though I was petting her and she seemed a little ornery and tried biting me how do I address this now. The breeder says to blow in her face but I don't think is something I feel comfortable with as she is still a baby. I want to make sure this won't be a problem in the future though. Ok pic time.



here is a link to her big brother and sister Rickey and Lucy Lucy is the lutino one and Rickey is the blue one. https://www.flickr.com/photos/lillahine/15967579681/in/photostream/lightbox/


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

That's great! She sounds like she is very comfortable around you, such an exciting time. Maybe she was getting tired and had enough petting?


----------



## Lillahine (Nov 25, 2014)

Lillahine said:


> Lol bet your getting sick of me lol with my girls progress every week. Anyways I was really excited about today because for the first time she was wanting to step up and was so eager to do so. Also when she sat on my husbands hand on one foot and tried napping I take that as a comfort sign? Also she isn't doing feeding noises and chirping more. The breeder says 3 more weeks maybe because this clutch is having a hard time eating. We did give her some millet and she attacked is so that's a good sign. I do have one question though I was petting her and she seemed a little ornery and tried biting me how do I address this now. The breeder says to blow in her face but I don't think is something I feel comfortable with as she is still a baby. I want to make sure this won't be a problem in the future though. Ok pic time.


Ugg don't know why the pics won't load tonight going to try tomorrow. Just a warning though cuteness overload.


----------



## Lillahine (Nov 25, 2014)

Phoenix2010 said:


> That's great! She sounds like she is very comfortable around you, such an exciting time. Maybe she was getting tired and had enough petting?


I sure hope that's all it was. She does seem comfortable with us, she had such a great time exploring our shoulders and hair. This experience of buying " an egg" is so amazing every week we see the bird she is becoming. I wouldn't trade this experience for the world.


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

Yay, it sounds like she's getting comfortable with you guys! As for the biting, is soft peaking or more aggressive biting? If its soft it could be that she's had enough petting/wants to be pet somewhere else/wants to be pet harder or softer. If its like this it's just her way of communicating with you  

If it's more aggressive she still might be a little afraid of you, and you can combat this behaviour by placing a finger on her closed beak after she's bitten you and say "gentle beak". I've found this method has worked with my tiels


----------



## Lillahine (Nov 25, 2014)

han93 said:


> Yay, it sounds like she's getting comfortable with you guys! As for the biting, is soft peaking or more aggressive biting? If its soft it could be that she's had enough petting/wants to be pet somewhere else/wants to be pet harder or softer. If its like this it's just her way of communicating with you
> 
> If it's more aggressive she still might be a little afraid of you, and you can combat this behaviour by placing a finger on her closed beak after she's bitten you and say "gentle beak". I've found this method has worked with my tiels


Looking back I feel she was just a little annoyed and didn't want to be petted. We are a pushy bunch though lol and have budgies,that hate being petted than are like "ok pet me" after a few bites. So may be just being push from the start. But like I said from my first post I want a needy bird and maybe just being too aggressive in love lol.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2015)

Awww, you must be so excited as the coming home day gets nearer. Get that pic up on here NOW!


----------



## Lillahine (Nov 25, 2014)

I'll add more when I get on my computer.


----------



## Lillahine (Nov 25, 2014)

Just a few more


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

Such a pretty baby!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2015)

So yummy gorgeous! You lucky girl


----------



## Lillahine (Nov 25, 2014)

Dolly said:


> So yummy gorgeous! You lucky girl


Thanks, I can't wait till she gets to come home. Crossing my fingers for 3 weeks.


----------

